# E6600 on ASUS P5B Deluxe



## Grey410

*Wow I just got it last night and loaded XP PRO on it in 10 Min.  Amazing.  Booted up like a champ.  I won't overclock till tomorrow or Monday.  Everything but my X1900XT got here Friday DOH!  So I'm using 7600GT to load stuff. Will benchmark and post OC's on Monday or Tuesday.  I'm very impressed with the Zalman fan and the ASUS MB so far.  37C idle on install.  Will update temp changes.  Also what is a good amount of AS5 to use?  *


----------



## belfong

Cool. BTW, what is the difference between ASUS P5B Deluxe, and ASUS P5B?


----------



## leetkyle

Deluxe has more features of course ;P Although I would of went with the P5W as it has so many more features, and worth it!

Also, the P5B Deluxe has Wi-Fi built in whereas the P5B doesn't (I think..)


----------



## Grey410

*P5B vs P5W*

*I got mine at $209 with a $25 discount off that for $184.  It has since gone back up to $229 with no discount.  The P5W is $269 right now so I saved $84.  I guess in retrospect I would have gotten the P5W if I had thought about it.  But I'm happy so far.  The big diff is the chipsets performance in CF mode with the 975X (P5W) getting anywhere from a 3-9% performance gain over the 965X (P5B).  I'm not sure what extra features the P5W has over the P5B as I think the P5B has way too many =)*


----------



## Iluvpenguins

10min to load winxp?


----------



## Rambo

Iluvpenguins said:


> 10min to load winxp?



To install it...


----------



## Grey410

*My First Overclock*

*I haven't set the Vcore yet which I'm going to try next.  Any suggestions?  I'm a noob overclocker.   *


----------



## ceewi1

Grey410 said:


> *I haven't set the Vcore yet which I'm going to try next.  Any suggestions? *


Well, you've done something to it, because the default for an E6600 is 1.325V.


----------



## fade2green514

37C doesnt seem like such a good idle temp for a core 2 duo.
my X2 3800+ ran at like 33C idle and thats 90nm, not 65nm.
i guess its nothing to worry about, unless you plan on overclocking.. what are your load temps? run dual prime95 and see wut u get...

btw cpu-z never measures voltage correctly. its always off by a bit, but normally not that much. make sure its default in the bios. you dont need it to run that much hotter...
voltage = HEAT!! heat = dead proc btw... 10C will cut the life of your cpu in half


----------



## ceewi1

fade2green514 said:


> btw cpu-z never measures voltage correctly. its always off by a bit, but normally not that much. make sure its default in the bios.


CPU_Z (and every other windows monitoring program) will read VCore at slightly BELOW its actual value.  It will never read it above.  What he has now is not stock voltage.


----------



## Grey410

ceewi1 said:


> CPU_Z (and every other windows monitoring program) will read VCore at slightly BELOW its actual value.  It will never read it above.  What he has now is not stock voltage.



*Correct.  That was overclocked with the VCore set on AUTO.  I was curious what it wanted at that FSB.  It wouldn't post at 1.28  I haven't messed with it anymore.  I'm waiting on my XT to show up Monday then continue messing around with it.  *


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

ceewi1 said:


> Well, you've done something to it, because the default for an E6600 is 1.325V.



will mines at


----------



## tweaker

Grey410 said:


> *Wow I just got it last night and loaded XP PRO on it in 10 Min.  Amazing.*



How is that even possible, shouldnt the PCI bus limit that?


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

When i reformat it only takes 8-10 mins for me too. its not a big deal.


----------



## Archangel

fade2green514 said:


> voltage = HEAT!! heat = dead proc btw... 10C will cut the life of your cpu in half



Doesnt say much...   about every processor is replaced beause its too old, as because it died because ouf old age anyway   oc'd or not


----------



## Pr0

Archangel said:


> Doesnt say much...   about every processor is replaced beause its too old, as because it died because ouf old age anyway   oc'd or not



yours oced right now?


----------



## fade2green514

tweaker said:


> How is that even possible, shouldnt the PCI bus limit that?



maybe he meant he only sat in front of it for ten minutes before he walked away?
haha he probably meant to put windows on, rather than to actually format the drive, that would take at least 25mins or so...


----------



## Grey410

*Load time*



fade2green514 said:


> maybe he meant he only sat in front of it for ten minutes before he walked away?
> haha he probably meant to put windows on, rather than to actually format the drive, that would take at least 25mins or so...



*No I sat there for 10 min and was operating in windows.  It was a new drive so I did do the quick format. *


----------



## Archangel

Pr0 said:


> yours oced right now?




nope.   for some reason, i cant get my motherboard run stable with this processor     i had the motherboards bus speed on 300MHz instead of 200 with my 3000+.. but with this processor, it keeps resetting at 220MHz ( even with the RAM on lowest speed, the HT on lowest speed and the multiplier on lowest processor speed )   so,... i really dont know what to do atm.


----------



## fade2green514

oh, u selected quick format? whats the difference anyways, anyone know? lol


----------



## Archangel

fade2green514 said:


> oh, u selected quick format? whats the difference anyways, anyone know? lol




with quick format, you just empty a table (so you basicly remove the index), then the data on the HD isnt recognized/Usefull to the pc anymore.   with a full format, you actually remove the table and the data from the disk 
( i might be wrong on a detail or so.. but thats told pretty simple what it does )




tweaker said:


> How is that even possible, shouldnt the PCI bus limit that?



or even the HD speed i think..     sorry, but i dont think 10 min to instal windows is possible


----------



## Grey410

*Overclocking help*

*Ok I know a little but a lot.  I can get it to 3.2 stable but I know the temps 55-59 idle are way to high.  I know I'm missing a ton of steps.  Anyone have the time/knowledge to fill me in?  I'm reading up as I type but I need a rundown from top to bottom on this mobo and how to overclock.   *


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Grey410 said:


> *Ok I know a little but a lot.  I can get it to 3.2 stable but I know the temps 55-59 idle are way to high.  I know I'm missing a ton of steps.  Anyone have the time/knowledge to fill me in?  I'm reading up as I type but I need a rundown from top to bottom on this mobo and how to overclock.   *



Those temperatures are quite high for that overclock. Are you sure you have your heatsink on correctly and that you have the thermal paste applied correctly?


----------



## Grey410

monkeysims said:


> Those temperatures are quite high for that overclock. Are you sure you have your heatsink on correctly and that you have the thermal paste applied correctly?



*I will check.  I just got 6115 up from 5877 on 3DMark06.  Not bad.  *


----------



## Grey410

*Odd*



monkeysims said:


> Those temperatures are quite high for that overclock. Are you sure you have your heatsink on correctly and that you have the thermal paste applied correctly?



*Here's the odd thing.  I'm at 2.8mhz now and 51 idle but 55 load.  Odd.  I've heard the ASUS temp reporting is wack.  Maybe so.  not sure. *


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Grey410 said:


> *Here's the odd thing.  I'm at 2.8mhz now and 51 idle but 55 load.  Odd.  I've heard the ASUS temp reporting is wack.  Maybe so.  not sure. *



Download Speedfan and check your temps.
http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php


----------



## Grey410

*Speed Fan?*



monkeysims said:


> Download Speedfan and check your temps.
> http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php



*Sweet thanks for the heads up.  My temp is 41C Idle @ 2.8Mhz.  But it says my Core voltages are 2.7 and 3.7 wtf?  It has another option for core voltages but they're reading 0 and whats the HD0 temps?  *


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Grey410 said:


> *Sweet thanks for the heads up.  My temp is 41C Idle @ 2.8Mhz.  But it says my Core voltages are 2.7 and 3.7 wtf?  It has another option for core voltages but they're reading 0 and whats the HD0 temps?  *



HD0 should be your hard drive temperature. I still say the thermal paste isn't applied correctly.


----------



## Grey410

*Hd*



monkeysims said:


> HD0 should be your Hard Drive temperature.



*43C?  Seems super freakin hot for a HD...?  *


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Grey410 said:


> *43C?  Seems super freakin hot for a HD...?  *



43C is a little too warm, what kind of cooling do you have in your case?


----------



## Grey410

*wtf?*



monkeysims said:


> 43C is a little too warm, what kind of cooling do you have in your case?



*Z9500, 120mm, 2x 80mm.....?  *


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Grey410 said:


> *Z9500, 120mm, 2x 80mm.....?  *



You may just not be getting accurate temperatures.


----------



## Grey410

*?*



monkeysims said:


> You may just not be getting accurate temperatures.



*Yeah I don't think so because my HD is not even very warm.  But then again the heatsink to my CPU is cooler than my HD and my HD is reading 2 Deg C warmer..... hmmm.  It's a brand new Seagate as in the sig   But what even is reading the temps on my HD?*


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

You might be able to try pointing one of the fans on the hard drive and see if the temperatures cool down. Download Everest, and see what you get for temperatures.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## Grey410

monkeysims said:


> You might be able to try pointing one of the fans on the hard drive and see if the temperatures cool down. Download Everest, and see what you get for temperatures.
> 
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html



*Does Speed Fan measure my chipset temps?   ok Everest shows same temps and same voltage?  HOW in the world is my cpu voltage reading that high.  There is no way.  Ok my ASUS programs think it's at 1.54 Volts Core Cpu and 66C where as Speedfan and Everest are telling me system temps at 45C.  Are they reading chipset temps and not CPU?  CPU Z says 1.21 volts.  I'm trippin out here lol *

*Double confusion.  Everest says my cpu is 7x343 but my bios says 9x266 (I put it back stock) The bios says 67C Core Temps and Mobo 46.  I think Speed Fan and Everest are monitor my mobo temps not the cpu temps.  Can I change this?*


----------



## Pr0

I dont like everest. It tells you the wrong information. Like when i check my cpu temp its says 20C but the same temp displays in my bios hardware monitor settings


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Pr0 said:


> I dont like everest. It tells you the wrong information. Like when i check my cpu temp its says 20C but the same temp displays in my bios hardware monitor settings



Dont Stress it pro. Your system really is at 20C when it says in the bios.


----------



## Pr0

I downloaded speedfan and it says my cpu1 fan is at 0C?


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Pr0 said:


> I downloaded speedfan and it says my cpu1 fan is at 0C?



Thats 36F right there. Man where do you live? antarctica?


----------



## Burgerbob

1+3+3=7 said:


> Thats *36F* right there. Man where do you live? antarctica?



32F, actually... and i would try something else, that doesnt sound right.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

well what he can do is turn off the pc right away when his temp is at 20C and unscrew the cpu fan and take out the cpu and touch to see if its at 20C make sure you were gloves just incase. But if you can touch it without the using gloves and if its not hot then your cpu is really at 20C.


----------



## Pr0

1+3+3=7 said:


> Thats 36F right there. Man where do you live? antarctica?



sure i do


----------



## Grey410

*Okey dokey*

*Well so far I reapplied AS5 more evenly and reseated my Z9500 but it's still got some play even as tight as I can get it. It doesnt feel lose it just wiggles on the AS5.  Is that normal?  My temps OC'd @ 3ghz are 49C Idle.  40C Idle at stock.  I'm at 1.4 vCore reading 1.36 on the monitors.   *


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Grey410 said:


> *Well so far I reapplied AS5 more evenly and reseated my Z9500 but it's still got some play even as tight as I can get it. It doesnt feel lose it just wiggles on the AS5.  Is that normal?  My temps OC'd @ 3ghz are 49C Idle.  40C Idle at stock.  I'm at 1.4 vCore reading 1.36 on the monitors.   *



Did you clean off the old thermal paste before you put the new on, cause your temperatures are still quite high.


----------



## Grey410

monkeysims said:


> Did you clean off the old thermal paste before you put the new on, cause your temperatures are still quite high.



*DOH ... nope.  I knew I was forgetting something.  Guess I'm back to square one.  Should the HSF have some wiggle when tightened down?  I'm not used to that.  I'm OC'd to 3ghz almost at stock voltage getting 46C.  How's that lookin?  **

*Update* Under load I now am getting 47-49C and 45-46C Idle.  Maybe let the AS5 settle or should I scrape it all and start over?

Ok so now I reapllied new AS5 but the Z9500 just won't get tight.  It always has a little wiggle and I can't tighten it anymore or I'm going to strip the screws out.  So maybe I should switch to a Scythe Ninja or Mine?  My temps are 40C-42C idle and 47C-49C load.  Sound bad?  I'm at 3.2ghz @ Stock voltage.*


----------



## Grey410

*Bump*

*Bumpin my own edit lol 
Ok so now I reapllied new AS5 but the Z9500 just won't get tight. It always has a little wiggle and I can't tighten it anymore or I'm going to strip the screws out. So maybe I should switch to a Scythe Ninja or Mine? My temps are 40C-42C idle and 47C-49C load. Sound bad? I'm at 3.2ghz @ Stock voltage. *


----------



## ETSA

That zalman is a pain in the ass to put on huh, i got one on my rig in my sig, it's currently at someones house getting worked on, had a few problems on my first build from scratch, should be getting it tommorow.  

I can't freagin wait!

BTW, it wiggled slightly after I tightened it a lot, I mean the tightest I felt comfortable with.

Get on AIM, lol, im quentincf...


----------



## Rambo

Grey410, what temperatures does it read in the BIOS? Idel temps of 40C plus with C2D's are rarely heard of. Especially sicne you are using a Z9500!

I've got my E6300 at 3.2 Ghz and it idles at 32C... I do remember reading that the ASUS temperature sensor is around 8 - 10 degrees (Celcius) off though. I'm pretty sure that's the reason.

Feel the HSF. If it feels hot, then yeah, it's around 45 - 50C. If it's cool / partially warm, it's around 25 - 30C (what it should be).



*EDIT:*

Download the Intel Thermal Analysis Tool from here: http://shintai.ambition.cz/files/tat.exe Tell me your readings. 

*EDIT 2:*

Also, you should be doing Prime95 tests to check stability.


----------



## Grey410

*Woweee Zoweee*



Rambo said:


> Grey410, what temperatures does it read in the BIOS? Idel temps of 40C plus with C2D's are rarely heard of. Especially sicne you are using a Z9500!
> 
> I've got my E6300 at 3.2 Ghz and it idles at 32C... I do remember reading that the ASUS temperature sensor is around 8 - 10 degrees (Celcius) off though. I'm pretty sure that's the reason.
> 
> Feel the HSF. If it feels hot, then yeah, it's around 45 - 50C. If it's cool / partially warm, it's around 25 - 30C (what it should be).
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Download the Intel Thermal Analysis Tool from here: http://shintai.ambition.cz/files/tat.exe Tell me your readings.
> 
> *EDIT 2:*
> 
> Also, you should be doing Prime95 tests to check stability.



*Holy mother of %^#%$@#.  Was 42-44C idle and started the workload shot right up to 53C before I could even hit STOP!!! LOL.  I'm ordering a Scythe Mine right now as the Ninja is out of stock.  Heard anything about the mine?  I've read it's good.  Thanks for the help man much appreciated!*


----------



## Rambo

Grey410 said:


> *Holy mother of %^#%$@#.  Was 42-44C idle and started the workload shot right up to 53C before I could even hit STOP!!! LOL.  I'm ordering a Scythe Mine right now as the Ninja is out of stock.  Heard anything about the mine?  I've read it's good.  Thanks for the help man much appreciated!*



Mine says 42C too. I think it's something to do with one of the sensors reading the internal core temperature, and the outer core temperature (although not sure how trustworthy that is).

However, I can guarantee you, if you replace the HSF, you aren't going to see an improvement. Your temps are fine, seriously...


----------



## Grey410

*Huh*



Rambo said:


> Mine says 42C too. I think it's something to do with one of the sensors reading the internal core temperature, and the outer core temperature (although not sure how trustworthy that is).
> 
> However, I can guarantee you, if you replace the HSF, you aren't going to see an improvement. Your temps are fine, seriously...



*Yeah they dont seem to even fluctuate too much when overclocking.  You think ASUS will fix this or is it just bunk?  Just startles me.   I guess the fact my HSF is wiggling around made me want to replace it.  Thats the advice Pro gave me saying his temps are around 32C. *


----------



## Rambo

Grey410 said:


> *Yeah they dont seem to even fluctuate too much when overclocking.  You think ASUS will fix this or is it just bunk?  Just startles me.   I guess the fact my HSF is wiggling around made me want to replace it.  Thats the advice Pro gave me saying his temps are around 32C. *



Pro has a different board to you.

But you can rest assured that the temps are fine, trust me lol... I am willing to bet the sensor is off 5 or 10 degrees.

You still havent said what the temperatures reads in the BIOS though. In the BIOS I get 32, and in in Intel Thermal Analysis Tool I get 42. However, with a different peice of software I get 28... It's crazy.

The most reliable source is the BIOS, and actually physically touching the heatsink. If its cool to warm, its in the 30's. If its warm to pretty warm, then I'd say 40's


----------



## Rambo

Look at this:


----------



## Grey410

*huh*

*I'm getting 40C in the bios too.  Which makes me think its back to the HSF not being seated all the way (it wiggles when fully tight).  I cannot get it any tighter without stripping the screws.  *


----------



## Rambo

Grey410 said:


> *I'm getting 40C in the bios too.  Which makes me think its back to the HSF not being seated all the way (it wiggles when fully tight).  I cannot get it any tighter without stripping the screws.  *



Didn't Pro say that his HSF wiggles too?


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Rambo said:


> Look at this:




is that you in the background?


----------



## Rambo

1+3+3=7 said:


> is that you in the background?



Yeah, it was a gig we had at a club in Leicester.. But I usually don't have that as my wall paper. I have one of the whole band. 






But I shouldn't be posting pictures in this topic lol 

*EDIT:*

I'm wondering whether I should've shown you that lol... Seeming as you're obsessed with me, right?


----------



## CS Source Lover

Rambo said:


> Yeah, it was a gig we had at a club in Leicester.. But I usually don't have that as my wall paper. I have one of the whole band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I shouldn't be posting pictures in this topic lol
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> I'm wondering whether I should've shown you that lol... Seeming as you're obsessed with me, right?



you know when you had those southpark avatar. I thought you would be around 5'1 and have a mustache and beard just like that pic.


----------



## Rambo

CS Source Lover said:


> your height?



I dunno lol - why, do I look small?


----------



## CS Source Lover

Rambo said:


> I dunno lol - why, do I look small?



You sure did with that southparks avatar.I dunno know how tall are you now?


----------



## Rambo

CS Source Lover said:


> You sure did with that southparks avatar.I dunno know how tall are you now?



Lol, you're judging my height from a fictional character in a tv programme? 

I'm around 5ft 7ish...


----------



## Grey410

*Nope*



Rambo said:


> Didn't Pro say that his HSF wiggles too?



*He said his doesnt wiggle at all. So huh.  I'd say a wigglin HSF sounds like its not making good contact to me. Plus with my bios reading 40C I'd say I really am at that temp.  I get 58C under full load.  *


----------



## Rambo

Grey410 said:


> *He said his doesnt wiggle at all. So huh.  I'd say a wigglin HSF sounds like its not making good contact to me. Plus with my bios reading 40C I'd say I really am at that temp.  I get 58C under full load.  *



Well, perhaps something is wrong then. Have you read any reviews about your HSF? Maybe they might talk about it...?

But ok then, maybe you're right, perhaps it will help if you get a different one.

P.S. How much are you going to be selling your current one for?


----------



## Grey410

*Price*



Rambo said:


> Well, perhaps something is wrong then. Have you read any reviews about your HSF? Maybe they might talk about it...?
> 
> But ok then, maybe you're right, perhaps it will help if you get a different one.
> 
> P.S. How much are you going to be selling your current one for?



*Well I payed $47 with 6$ shipping.  I'd like to sell it for $40 with shipping?  If not maybe best offer.*


----------



## Rambo

Grey410 said:


> *Well I payed $47 with 6$ shipping.  I'd like to sell it for $40 with shipping?  If not maybe best offer.*



Oh. I think I'd be best off just buying it from a UK seller. I had a feeling you were English, but oh well...  (I forgot to look at your location...)


----------



## Grey410

Rambo said:


> Oh. I think I'd be best off just buying it from a UK seller. I had a feeling you were English, but oh well...  (I forgot to look at your location...)



*Sorry old chap.   *


----------



## Rambo

Grey410 said:


> *Sorry old chap.   *



Toodle pip!


----------



## Grey410

*Oh yeah*

*Well I ordered the Scythe Mine from newegg as it was 34.99 with free shipping.  Plus I orderd some ram as 2 of my buddies are only running 1gb and wanted to move up to 2 gigs each.  The LAN is going down this Friday!  We're all on vacation and it's already been going down all week  *


----------



## Rambo

Grey410 said:


> *Well I ordered the Scythe Mine from newegg as it was 34.99 with free shipping.  Plus I orderd some ram as 2 of my buddies are only running 1gb and wanted to move up to 2 gigs each.  The LAN is going down this Friday!  We're all on vacation and it's already been going down all week  *



Hehe, nice! I've never been to a LAN before - mainly as they don't have them where I am...

Anyway, let us know how you get on with it! 

P.S. What is it with you and the colour blue?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Pwn em.


----------



## Grey410

*Bleh. Bomp!*



Rambo said:


> Hehe, nice! I've never been to a LAN before - mainly as they don't have them where I am...
> 
> Anyway, let us know how you get on with it!
> 
> P.S. What is it with you and the colour blue?



*Just something different than the plain ole' black.  Well newegg actually jacked me on the HSF.  They had it in stock then charged me.  Then waited 2 days before telling me it was out of stock.  So they held my whole order and I may not get the RAM before the LAN.

On another note my GF bought an HP from Best Buy (before we were dating) and it broke 4 times with hardware issues.  So finally they agree to give her a new one due to the no lemon policy.  So I talked them into giving her a Core Duo 2 E6400 2gb DDR2, 250gb HD, Lightscribe DVD-RW and the other standard HP crap all for no charge to replace her P4 2.6HT, 512mb ram, Geforce 4 Mx440.  BOOYAH Best Buy.  Now just replacing the PS and add a Video card and BOMP.  *


----------

